# Thrifted jackets and blazers - how do you clean before wear?



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

I have two jackets I purchased recently that I want to clean, or at least sanitize, before I wear. I'm nervous as I have a blazer I thrifted in La Jolla that is unwearable after dry cleaning. How do you clean or sanitize thrifted items before you wear them?


----------



## AscotWithShortSleeves (Apr 12, 2009)

I've never bothered. First, men who wear dress clothes are usually not filthy. Second, I think it would be very hard to contract a disease from a sportcoat. Third, you definitely pick up more germs from doorknobs and seats at the airport.

All that said, there are a few sure ways to kill germs: alcohol, bleach, and UV light. The first two are hard on clothes. UV light is too over time--but a few minutes (or even hours) in the sun won't hurt. When you say it's "unwearable after dry cleaning," do you mean it has some odor you can't get rid of? (If so, I have to ask what led you to buy it.)


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

I used the coat when I traveled and picked up some stains on, so I decided to have it dry cleaned. It's hard to describe but now the fabric just looks all wrinkled and jumbled. I've taken it to cleaners to work on it to no avail. The pads in the shoulders are a jumbled mess.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

In the winter, I just throw 'em on the sun porch and freeze 'em.


----------



## thegovteach (Dec 2, 2012)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> In the winter, I just throw 'em on the sun porch and freeze 'em.


At one time, I took them to the cleaner....now, if I have questions, I throw them in the freezer for 24 hours....don't know if it does any good...


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

Well, you haven't died from wearing them, so, yeah, seems to work :great:


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't thrift much. When i do, mainly it's in consignment shops where usually there's a policy of dry cleaning before putting items on display for sale. I also thrift here on the exchange thread. Even so, I tend to stay away from items that would have touched the skin, e.g., shirts, trousers, even shoes. I assume, pretty safely, I think, that jackets, outerwear, and sweaters don't touch the skin much, and so I think they're relatively safe from body germs and such. I also stick with things that appear to have been kept well by the previous owner.

As for dry cleaners, I've had too many bad experiences and I've heard too many stories to trust them. I never use them, and I never would for anything I truly cared about.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

First, you have to find a good cleaner, period. Second make good use of Dryell or Woolite home dry cleaning. Will not work for stains but good enough for everything else. The pads by the way can easily be removed or replaced on the cheap by a competent tailor. Finally donate your clothes you do not wear much anymore or on which accidents happen and thrift new ones. Unless you have a rare Kiton or vintage unrepairable Chipp what not, not worth thinking much.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Triathlete said:


> I used the coat when I traveled and picked up some stains on, so I decided to have it dry cleaned. It's hard to describe but now *the fabric just looks all wrinkled and jumbled*. I've taken it to cleaners to work on it to no avail. The pads in the shoulders are a jumbled mess.


Jacket fusing damaged by dry cleaning.

Heat and cold will kill moths; don't know about germicidal qualities. 72 hours below 18°F (household freezer should be around 0°F) and 30 minutes above 120°F (the inside of your car on a hot day will go above this).

https://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/PESTNOTES/pn7435.html

Everything from the thrift store should be quarantined before bringing inside your house.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Throw your vintage J. Press flannel blazer in the oven and bake at 425 for 30 minutes.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

catside said:


> *First, you have to find a good dry cleaner, period*. Second make good use of Dryell or Woolite home dry cleaning. Will not work for stains but good enough for everything else. The pads by the way can easily be removed or replaced on the cheap by a competent tailor. Finally donate your clothes you do not wear much anymore or on which accidents happen and thrift new ones. Unless you have a rare Kiton or vintage unrepairable Chipp what not, not worth thinking much.


This was my first thought. Otherwise, all your suits and sport coats are, by definition, disposable. Most anyone who dresses nicely is going to lose stuff to incompetent cleaners. Maddening as all get-out, but it's just part of the deal. But the sting isn't as bad if a thrifted item is ruined as opposed to something you paid a lot of money for.

Quarantining is also a good idea. Everything that can fit in the freezer goes in the freezer for two or three days. If it can't fit in the freezer and it's freezing outside, you can do that. Thrifted wool blankets are treated like the kind they gave the Indians that were intentionally impregnated with smallpox--straight from the store to the cleaners. There will be times, though, that you just have to cross fingers. Tough to leave a cashmere top coat on the racks in July, and it's not possible to clean and flip (if that is your intention) and not lose money.


----------



## shadoman (Jun 8, 2014)

The only thing I care about is making sure I don't bring moth eggs in my house...


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Here's another method: wear your clothes. Moths shun bright light and so will only attack the clothes that you pack away in dark places. 

And brush your clothes. Take jackets and outerwear outside on a bright sunny day and give them a good, vigorous brushing, especially around seams and under collars.


----------



## Gittes (Jan 14, 2015)

catside said:


> First, you have to find a good cleaner, period.


Agreed! You should choose your drycleaner with at least as much care as you choose your carwash. First and foremost, I look for a drycleaner who _owns their own plant_-often on the premises. They should gladly accept special instructions (i.e., how you want the lapels rolled), and offer _hand finishing_. Heck, what if your carwash didn't have a car wash on premises? (A thin analogy, but you see the point.) I always dry clean thrifted jackets, and am oft amazed at how the colors pop and finish is virtually restored. Then again, I have an excellent cleaner in Pasadena who meets the above criteria and has a long history.

Whether it's a well-constructed Oxxford that you got for $20, or a schmatta for $20, the odds are in your favor if you carefully choose the cleaner. If you consider the piece irreplaceable, however, that's another story...


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Gittes said:


> Agreed! *You should choose your drycleaner with at least as much care as you choose your carwash*. First and foremost, I look for a drycleaner who _owns their own plant_-often on the premises. They should gladly accept special instructions (i.e., how you want the lapels rolled), and offer _hand finishing_. Heck, what if your carwash didn't have a car wash on premises? (A thin analogy, but you see the point.) I always dry clean thrifted jackets, and am oft amazed at how the colors pop and finish is virtually restored. Then again, I have an excellent cleaner in Pasadena who meets the above criteria and has a long history.
> 
> Whether it's a well-constructed Oxxford that you got for $20, or a schmatta for $20, the odds are in your favor if you carefully choose the cleaner. If you consider the piece irreplaceable, however, that's another story...


Well, I wash (and wax) my own car because no one cares more about it than I do and I do a better job than anyone else will. I would do the same with cleaning, but I cannot.

What you're saying is mostly true, but some of us live in places with extremely limited choices. There are two places here that do their own, and I've had horrific experiences with both (although one did buy me a new suit--thank God I still had the receipt in my email account). Everyone else sends it to the same plant. I can't afford to ship my clothing for cleaning on a regular basis. I did that once when a cleaner, apparently one wearing a blindfold, did unspeakable things to a 3/2 sack. In my experience, it makes zero difference whether they do it on premises or send it somewhere. I'm presuming that is because the people they employ, at least the ones assigned to work at the counter and speak with customers, know nothing about clothing. They could just as easily be working at counters in office supply stores, restaurants or hotels.

I've been to every cleaner in this town. I've spoken at length to the people at the counter about how I want things done, virtually always with regard to 3/2 suits and jackets. I've explained that I never want anything laundered, I want dry cleaning for every garment--if I'm here, it means that I want it dry cleaned. And I've still had them ruin wool shirts and Oxxford khakis (that was the worst) by washing them.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I share the concern 32 mentions: I can't give up control of what happens with my laundry. Even Mrs D knows better than to throw my shirts and pants into the washer.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

When I first started following AAAC and thrifting I bought a whirlpool fabric freshener. Was not cheap but heard great reviews. It does not get out stained of course but does give clothes a nice refresh every few wearing and has basically taken the place of dry cleaning for my wife and is paying for itself. 
For newly thrifted stuff I usually let them go through two cycles, about an hour total and a good brush down. If a nice cool sunny day, I will also leave them hanging outside for an hour or so. Freshener is very good at removing odors like cigarette smoke.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

Ah, another trick is stop being OCD. Does not go well with thrifting :cool2:


----------



## BillyB (Feb 14, 2015)

I don't Thrift a bunch, but on occasion, I do. I have a decent Dry Cleaner. I wear my suits daily and like them clean and fresh. I don't have any issues with their Dry Cleaning, and I never notice a "Chemical" smell. None of my clothes have ever been "Ruined" or become "Unwearable" from my Cleaner, either shirts or suits/Blazers. 

I would like to know what the OP means by "Unwearable". I'm assuming a Dry Cleaning chemical smell. Curious.

EDIT:

Woofa;

I did kick around the idea of getting a Whirlpool Freshener. Good to hear you like it. I am considering it. We'll see.


----------



## Oldsport (Jan 3, 2012)

By unwearable I meant ruined. See my reply to same question above.


----------



## BillyB (Feb 14, 2015)

Triathlete said:


> By unwearable I meant ruined. See my reply to same question above.


Sorry, I missed that.

I would think that it was rough and tumbled by you Cleaner. I had the same issue with one of mine. Same issue. Shifted shoulder pads, odd wrinkles, as well as a strange chemical smell.

I would look for another cleaner, although I understand that you are probably gun shy now that you have had a garment ruined. That is really unfortunate.


----------



## Dr. D (Nov 19, 2010)

BillyB said:


> Woofa;
> 
> I did kick around the idea of getting a Whirlpool Freshener. Good to hear you like it. I am considering it. We'll see.


My apologies for derailing the thread, but I bought one of these last year and it was great, especially for trousers. I found it still left a bit of that "thrift" smell on jackets even if you ran them through twice. But it did take the wrinkles out pretty well, much better than the "hang near the shower" method.

I use the words "was great" because after about 2 months of use it stopped working. It lights up and the fan spins but no go on steam so it's pretty much a paperweight at this point.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

I actually was able to get mine from Whirpool, although I see it is not currently carried. Looks like maybe have used on Amazon for nearly $500. Way too much IMO. I think we paid $150 including delivery (not a washer but decent sized box and is pretty heavy) although that may have been clearance. I have heard that they are temperamental and one thing I have done since buying is only use distilled water, supposed to make a difference. I remember reading that someone was able to put it on their appliance home warranty and got it fixed for free. Sorry about yours Dr. An expensive paperweight!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

catside said:


> Ah, another trick is stop being OCD. Does not go well with thrifting :cool2:


To a point. You have to be ruthless and committed--obsessive, even--when it comes to hunting for flaws before pulling the trigger. But I get what you mean.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

You have to assess the situation. Is the store clean? Do they dry-clean their items beforehand? Does the item look taken care of?


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Duvel said:


> You have to assess the situation. Is the store clean? Do they dry-clean their items beforehand? Does the item look taken care of?


I have never heard of a thrift store that dry cleans their clothes before they put them out. I suppose its possible, but that would VERY expensive for the store.

Here in Wichita, we have Goodwill, DAV, Salvation Army and then a few for-profit stores or small church run thrift stores. NONE of them dry clean the items. I had a garage sale this summer and donated a bunch of clothes that I didn't want to deal with selling and most of them were on the racks the next day or within two days of donating them. Many times I find tape price tags on clothing from the previous owners garage sale. Sometimes, I will find an item that still has dry cleaning tag on it, but I think that is because the donor had previously had the item dry cleaned.

By the way if you are concerned about germs, you can always iron something (if it can be ironed). The heat and steam will kill most everything. OR, if you don't want to iron something, you can use a steamer. I'm not too fussy about this stuff. BUT, I do draw the line somewhere. I would never buy underwear at a thrift store. That just sounds nasty.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

It's not only possible but also a reality. Maybe we're just cleaner around these parts.



Nobleprofessor said:


> I have never heard of a thrift store that dry cleans their clothes before they put them out. I suppose its possible, but that would VERY expensive for the store.
> 
> Here in Wichita, we have Goodwill, DAV, Salvation Army and then a few for-profit stores or small church run thrift stores. NONE of them dry clean the items. I had a garage sale this summer and donated a bunch of clothes that I didn't want to deal with selling and most of them were on the racks the next day or within two days of donating them. Many times I find tape price tags on clothing from the previous owners garage sale. Sometimes, I will find an item that still has dry cleaning tag on it, but I think that is because the donor had previously had the item dry cleaned.
> 
> By the way if you are concerned about germs, you can always iron something (if it can be ironed). The heat and steam will kill most everything. OR, if you don't want to iron something, you can use a steamer. I'm not too fussy about this stuff. BUT, I do draw the line somewhere. I would never buy underwear at a thrift store. That just sounds nasty.


----------



## colorvision (Aug 7, 2014)

Pat Robertson would suggest cleaning them to rebuke any spirits that might be attached. :chinese:

https://www.salon.com/2013/02/26/pa...e_demons_attached_to_your_thrift_store_finds/


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Are Exorcisms Trad?

Too much? Come on, its a little funny with the threads lately. Work with me here guys.:great:


----------



## WesleyBentz111 (Mar 13, 2015)

from what i have thrifted a lot of the stuff is clean and good to go but not all the time.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Are you people talking about consignment stores? Goodwill and Salvation Army store clothing always has a funk to it from the fact that it is, at best, stagnant stale and at worst has been among body fluids, decaying and dying people and dredged from a dank attic or basement...

Anyway, that uniform aroma and fear of moths, plus the fact that the stuff is usually pretty rumpled up after going through the check-in and being crammed on a rack on a wire hanger...means a dry cleaning eclipsing the purchase price is warranted. I am in shock that dry cleaners are regularly ruining garments. They have no idea how to press a 3/2 sack, but I'm hard pressed to think a cleaner that shrinks goods would stay in business.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Never, ever bring an item of clothing from a consignment/resale shop, Goodwill or Salvation Army store directly into your closet. Run it through a cautionary detour through your local dry cleaners to insure necessary cleansing and 'debugging' has been addressed, prior to exposing the new item to your beloved closet contents! It's pretty cheap insurance, in the overall scheme of all things sartorial. :teacha:


----------



## Jeff1969 (Jul 27, 2010)

Second that, quarantine it. I have a friend that puts everything in a plastic in his freezer for a while. I put it in the sunlight for a few days, then wash it or send it to the cleaners. The only thing I'll wear without cleaning are ties.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

A trip to the dry cleaners before the garment comes into the house will kill any moth larvae.


----------



## darrenpresley (Apr 11, 2006)

Jeff1969 said:


> Second that, quarantine it. I have a friend that puts everything in a plastic in his freezer for a while. I put it in the sunlight for a few days, then wash it or send it to the cleaners. The only thing I'll wear without cleaning are ties.


Both are good ideas. Bed bugs can attach to anything and are really, really expensive to get rid of.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Jeff1969 said:


> The only thing I'll wear without cleaning are ties.


A wool tie can carry moth larvae just like a wool jacket. I freeze wool ties before putting them in the closet.


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

How long in the freezer?


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

The best disinfectant is extended contact with an open flame.


----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

StylePurgatory said:


> How long in the freezer?


I leave ties in a couple of days. But I have no scientific evidence of how long is really needed. I just figure 48 hours should be long enough to kill moth larvae.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

grabbing a bag big enough for a few ties now.


----------

